# VK - Happy New Year 2017!



## Gizmo (1/1/17)

We at Vape King hope you have a super New Year! May 2017 be filled with more vaping awesomeness!

Please take not of the following:


----------



## Silver (1/1/17)

Happy new year to you and the whole VK team @Gizmo

Thanks for all you and @Stroodlepuff have done for us in so many areas


----------

